# Dust collection



## princeton (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi All. My shop is still in the development stage. I am planning to build a home made cyclone dust collection system for my shop. IN the Philippines, we have basically two types of vacuum cleaners…. The newer filter type and the older bag type (this acts as a filter and is washable). Which one is better?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

With the cylone type collection most of your debris will be caught in the bag or canister so I think the a filtered vac would be better so the micro particules can be trapped better…


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

You might want to do some more research before you jump into this project. Vacuum cleaners are designed to generate high velocity (fps) flow thru a relatively small diameter hose. Shop DC's, however, go for high flow volume (cfm) in order to move larger amounts of sawdust and chips.

Another problem with a vac is that the exhaust filter (bag or pleated filter) isn't really very effecient. If you've ever used a shop vac to suck up drywall dust, you'll know what I mean.


----------



## princeton (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks all…. I will keep that in mind. In the meantime, I guess I have to stick to my good old way of cleaning my shop…. using a broom and a dust pan. In the mean time, and since I am on a very tight budget, do you have any idea as to what type of vacuum cleaner I can use for my small shop? A cleaner that I can connect directly to my table saw. Dust collectors for wood working costs a lot of money


----------



## PaulfromVictor (Mar 29, 2009)

I assume you mean shop vac. Craftsman is affordable, and has some machines with decent power. If you get one though, make sure you have hearing protection. They are so loud they will clear your head of any thought you were getting ready to have.


----------



## princeton (Jan 18, 2010)

Help. I have purchased my vacuum cleaner…. works great in cleaning up my mess. Now I have to figure out a way on how to put a dust collector underneath my table saw (Jet JTS 10), which is I believe is a contractor type table saw? My table saw has a port for the vacuum in its side but underneath my saw, there is a metal plate with lots of small holes for the dust. Anyone here have any ideas? Thank you in advance.


----------

